# Read network I/O activity



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there any tool (in base or ports) to read network I/O per interfaces? I'm interested in a CLI tool, that I could use with my scripts for xmobar.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2011)

`% netstat -w1`
`% systat -tcp 1`

Just the first thing that comes to mind, there's probably better.


----------

